# Type of bale tie...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What do you use...wire, sisal twine, or synthetic twine? Make your selection above....thanks!


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Black gold/bridon WR-350, 4000'


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

orange line 350-4000 and orange line 170-7200


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Just cause I don't know, what's the difference between "sisal" and "synthetic"? I assume nobody actually uses "real" twine anymore, right?

Chet.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

I think sisal tine is made of natural fibers, vs synthetic is polypropolyne (sp)..which is just a fancy name for a type of plastic i believe


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

9000 sisal on the small squares and 20000 plastic on the round bales


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Lincon Brand 7200 sisal


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Was using 9000 sisal, changed to 7200 plastic and still having problems. Wanted the plastic due to the strain from the accumulater, got another "expert" bale guy from NH coming out next time we bale,god this weather sucks!


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

chet
sisal is hemp or the old twine


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

what trouble are you having


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

The baler will hang a loop on the billhook and not swipe it off. We put the plastic billhooks on it and it worked fine on 5 or 6 hundred bales then started the other day doing the same thing on one in 10 bales. I`ve had 3 experts look at it, I`m down to the last NH dealer thats halfway close.

It would do that with sisal on every 2 or 300 bales and I lived with it last yr.Picture having to push 6 bales out of the accumulater chamber every 10 bales!

I`m about done with this baler and system!!!! Have been doing a lot of round bales cause I can`t trust the NH. By the way this baler was brand spankin new last yr and has had about 20,000 bales through it. I wish I`d kept my 315.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

don't know about the plastic billhooks haven't seen them, try loosing the tension on the billhooks a quarter turn at a time, make sure the twine arm is dragging lightly across the billhook to kick the knot off, what twine are you using? also check to make sure you haven't half sheared a pin on the billhook.
also is this happening on both knotters? if it is change both billhook springs and reset them to specs, and make sure it is inches and not metric dims.
I take it this is a NH 570 or 575 07 model?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We use 9000 sisal with our Kuhns accumulators and get along just fine. With Case IH 8530 balers we probably have a twine hang up once or twice a day per baler. We started spraying our bill hooks with WD40 before we start each day and then once or twice during baling after that and it seemed to help alot. and yes, this weather really does stink. Mowed in the rain monday, cloudy tuesday...tedded twice, cloudy morning today and then good sun. Got started about 3:00 finally dry enough and rained out by 5:45.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

also check your knife make sure it is straight not grooved maybe replace them they are not very expensive I changed mine every 15 to 20000 they may look good but they can dull fast some of this plastic can dull a knife fast.
When you say loop do you mean knot or a single loop? also check out the needles home position and tie position then check fore and aft position of the needles and knotter. I went through this with a big sq baler for twelve years before I bought a hesston.


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

used to use 6500/240 switched to 8500/245 i really like the bigger boxes


----------

